# Erratic temperature readings with Honeywell RTH9585WF1004 thermostat - Am I the only one??



## pburger (Oct 20, 2021)

I installed a Honeywell RTH9585WF1004 WIFI thermostat in April 2021, and the displayed temperature would occasionally instantaneously jump 2 deg down, and then a few minutes later would jump back 2 deg to the actual temp. After a few months I had three zone-control damper actuators go bad in my attic. I'm convinced the system was cycling way too often due to the erratic temperature readings. After dealing with Honeywell tech support, and going through a bunch of troubleshooting, they sent me a replacement thermostat. The replacement behaves similarly: It jumps down 2 deg and then back to normal like the other thermostat, but this one also sometimes jumps UP by 2 deg and then back to normal a few minutes later. Definitely not expected, normal, or acceptable. 

*Has anyone else seen this type of behavior? *

Honeywell now refuses to acknowledge that there is a problem with these thermostats. I asked for a refund, and they said no. They were very rude about it. Even though they originally sent me a replacement, their position now is that since two are bad, that I am the common denominator. I have both of these powered up (R and C wires only) and have a video camera monitoring them 24/7. Here is a video I made showing 24 separate instances of the two thermostats jumping by 2 degrees.

Honeywell Thermostat Video


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

